# Stains on bottom of naked basket



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Sometimes I see dark stains, always towards the edge, is this just poor puck prep? I havent seen any since I got the Decent tunnell, befoee that had a cheap one that sat inside

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------

